
Finding your Unfair Advantage - _pius
http://theheretic.me/2013/08/07/finding-your-unfair-advantage/
======
jonaphin
The unfair advantage is often one of the hardest (if not the hardest) column
to fill out on the lean canvas. I know I had problems.

The way you explain it makes sense, though it edges the "Unique Value
Proposition" rather closely. Would this even be an issue?

